# only one S6?



## Sik G60 (Jun 24, 2002)

can this be... i have the only S6 of any owner on this site? tell me it aint so....


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: only one S6? (Sik G60)*

Could be, there is a lot of who cares out here on the A6 group. One question, what motivated the V8 purchase rather then the popular 2.7 Twin Turbo? & is the V8 available with the 6 spd?


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: only one S6? (Chet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Could be, there is a lot of who cares out here on the A6 group. One question, what motivated the V8 purchase rather then the popular 2.7 Twin Turbo? & is the V8 available with the 6 spd?[HR][/HR]​this would be my reasoning if I had one:
S6 is a wagon, 2.7t isn't available in an A6 avant (allroad doesn't count). 2.7t has reliability problems. V8 is stronger on the highway. 
It isn't available with a 6-speed in the US.


----------



## ott (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: only one S6? (Sik G60)*

Not the only one.








Few pics of my S:
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0050.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0053.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0059.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0064.JPG


[Modified by ott, 9:42 AM 8-12-2002]


----------



## Sik G60 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: only one S6? (what)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
S6 is a wagon, .[HR][/HR]​not quite.. i have a 4dr S6 sedan.... 1995 1/2 pushing close to 400hp.. with around 350 ft lbs of torque....
also a 2001 A6 2.7t sedan...


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: only one S6? (Sik G60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
S6 is a wagon, .

not quite.. i have a 4dr S6 sedan.... 1995 1/2 pushing close to 400hp.. with around 350 ft lbs of torque....

also a 2001 A6 2.7t sedan...[HR][/HR]​oh, well I figured you were talking about the B5 S6.....because there are other people on this fourm with the old style


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: only one S6? (what)*

i thought the S6 aint available in NA...??
where you guys from??


----------



## Projekt-Chick (May 30, 2002)

*Re: only one S6? (III)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i thought the S6 aint available in NA...??
where you guys from?? [HR][/HR]​well, sikg60 seems to be from flushing NY


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: only one S6? (III)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i thought the S6 aint available in NA...??

where you guys from?? [HR][/HR]​ The old S6 was available in 1995 and used the 20v turbo with 227hp and 258lb-ft of torque. It was availbe in sedan or wagon fourm
http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical/95/s6.shtml
The new S6 is new for 2002 (in the US) and has a 4.2l V8 with 340hp and 310 lb-ft of torque. It is only available as an Avant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
old S6








new S6


----------



## MB The Body (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: only one S6? (ott)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not the only one.








Few pics of my S:
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0050.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0053.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0059.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0064.JPG

[Modified by ott, 9:42 AM 8-12-2002][HR][/HR]​I don't understand the pic of the interior.....
Where is the screen for the radio, as in how do you knwo what station you have on?
And S6s are alive and well in the US. I see them semi-frequently. And they had one sitting in the showroom not to long ago.
Its an awesome car (if its a car), and it stands out in the crowd, ... but IMHO I couldn't see spending over 60 on a wagon.
If I was though.... S6 (thats the one I'd go with first probably)


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: only one S6? (MB The Body)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not the only one.








Few pics of my S:
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0050.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0053.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0059.JPG
http://www.mailer.ee/tqhq/PICT0064.JPG

[Modified by ott, 9:42 AM 8-12-2002]
I don't understand the pic of the interior.....
Where is the screen for the radio, as in how do you knwo what station you have on?
And S6s are alive and well in the US. I see them semi-frequently. And they had one sitting in the showroom not to long ago.
Its an awesome car (if its a car), and it stands out in the crowd, ... but IMHO I couldn't see spending over 60 on a wagon.
If I was though.... S6 (thats the one I'd go with first probably)[HR][/HR]​Well I don't understand how parent's buy their kids cars that cost in excess of $10,000...but they do!
Paul
-Proud owner of a 1993 UrS4. No ifs and or buts about it.


----------

